# The Debate on what to bottle feed.



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, we are fairly new to goats and have been wondering what to feed a bottle baby? We know that goats milk is ALWAYS better, and only to bottle feed when absolutely necessary.We have read everything from "Powder Formulas will kill your kid," whole cows milk, lamb replacer, etc. The internet debate takes us in all directions! We were told that the powdered lamb replacer will work just as good (as our feed store doesn't stock kid replacer) so thats what we have. So, what do you use? What would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

All I have heard is that milk replacer can be deadly if not used correctly, so I would feel a lot safer just using whole cows milk or goats milk if available.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Had my 1st BB this winter. He's been on a mixed recipe I found online & doing amazing.

He is now 8 weeks (Nubian) Huge & totally healthy. Never had a single scare or anything. Poops were perfect as soon as baby poo stopped. Our only trouble is that he is sure he is a dog!

Take 1 gallon whole milk take out 2 cups.
add 1 cup of condensed milk
add 1 cup buttermilk

GOOD LUCK


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Always used cows milk, or goats when available. I don't think it hurts to try replacer, ( for goats, don't think I would use a different species replacer, just adds to potential problems) I too have heard conflicting opinions. 

I think some animals just don't agree with replacer, doesn't mean they are bad, just not right for that particular animal. If I bottle feed, I try to give goats milk if I have it, then go right to cows milk. Haven't had trouble yet, and its easy to buy milk anywhere, anytime, whereas if you run out of replacer powder on a Sunday or at night, your out of luck on feeding options that won't shock the system with a sudden change.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Well said. I also agree with the fact that plain milk is easier to get. And you can even drink it yourself, instead of weaning off a baby and having a lot of left over replacer you might never use again.  it's also more expensive.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I've had bottle babies for the first time this season and have used Dumor blue ribbon goat kid milk replacer with no problems. I always measure carefully and closely monitor them. It has worked out well for us.


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

I Personally use lamb replacement(no one in a 100 mile radius carries kid milk replacement), But that is only because I am feeding 10 gallons of milk daily and its WAY to hard to buy that much when it comes to goats milk. I never feed with cows milk, Mainly for the fact that it is a lot more different than goats milk when it comes to proteins (cows milk proteins are a lot larger and can some times be harder to digest not only in goats, but in humans causing variations of lactose intolerance) But it also does not have the same nutrition as goats milk, or even Raw cows milk. Most the nutrition is stripped when pasteurized then they add some back in after so its better for you. (Friends with a man who produces cows milk for Darigold) I've always had issues with my babies getting runs and cramping up while using cows milk, So I try and stick to the replacement, or even better the real thing. I also don't keep cows milk around for the fact I'm lactose intolerant and drink the milk my girls produce... Well part of it. The other Part I use for my Buckling, and give to my bestie.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting, especially considering goats milk has much more lactose than cows milk.


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

I know  But I was told by my old Vet (LOVED HER but I moved out of state) that cows milk is not good for the kids. And Told by my doctor that I can drink the goats milk because Its highly digestible and easier on the stomach, That Is actually why we got into Dairy goats in the first place was because goats milk is better for humans and other animals to have (not saying all of course) My best friend picks up goats milk from me and has no issues but as soon as him and I reach for the cows milk out tummies rummble grumble and get pissed(I'll leave it like that) I actually can have severe reactions such as hives and (gross but) vomiting while drinking cows milk. Its sort of weird how the world works. Also when looking in a lot of the Uni-replacements they are made up of whey and goats milk ( at least the brand I have looked at and compared)


----------



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Also, while we're on the topic, I also drink goats milk because it doesn't make me sick! Cow Dairy is so horrible on my system but I drink/eat goat products no problem!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was being a snot, so many people say they are lactose intolarant and then say they are drinking goats milk which has more. They are intolorant of the homogenizing procedure whitch breaks down the fat so small it a allows it into your bloodstream where it is treated as a forein bacteria and makes you sick. Most people who think they are alergic to cows milk could drink it raw with no issues. 

I have raised many goat kids on cows milk. The trick is to make sure you choose a brand that does not put animal fat into it after stripping the butterfat. Easiest way to choose is to choose a creamery that does not make butter. Alpenrose is a good one.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Most people who think they are alergic to cows milk could drink it raw with no issues<<<
So true

I am from the raw milk school. Homoginized, pasturized milk is bad for all mammals. In a pinch I have used a half/half store bought cows milk and goat milk. At $12 a quart; there is no way I can afford raw cow's milk. Mostly though, I have been lucky enough to have fresh goat's milk for my bottle babies.
That milk, condensed milk, buttermilk recipe sounds good. I have never tried it but I certainly would. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

unfortently with me I have tried drinking the raw cows milk and I still have issues,always have for some reason =/ It stinks cause I LOVE all sorts of milks and cheeses


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I find this very interesting and have always wondered why I could drink milk right from the cow but store bought always gave me trouble. I don't have my goats yet but cant wait til I do and they are milkable so I can try their milk..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wellspring_Goats_Guardian said:


> unfortently with me I have tried drinking the raw cows milk and I still have issues,always have for some reason =/ It stinks cause I LOVE all sorts of milks and cheeses


 Have you tried sheeps milk? That would give you more options. Sheeps milk is very rich and can be made into huge amounts of butter or the most delicious calorie laden ice cream you ever ate.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..here is my 2 cents : ) 
I would only use whole cows milk....yes, when replacers are used correctly they can be fine..but there are some babies who can not digest it..become sick and can die. I used qualtiy replacers for a long time with success...then once I almost lost three bottle babies at once ..I wont risk it ever again..there is no need to ...Cows milk can be harder to digest then goats milk..but baby quickly adjusts to it. Most problems with cows milk is over feeding..: )


----------

